

Why the Apple UDID had to die - taylorbuley
http://corte.si/posts/security/udid-must-die/index.html

======
kennywinker
<https://github.com/ylechelle/OpenUDID>

Replacements are already popping up. Seems like this will only mildly fragment
the issue. I think they're all based on hashing the MAC address.

